# My Finds From The Baltimore Bottle Show



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

It was a great show, as always, and I found plenty of bottles to add to the collection. Not too much on the local side, I did score 2 local milks however, so I decided to add to my Baltimore City milk collection. Hope everyone else had a great time at the show and found some stuff to add to their collection too!

 First up, is probably the best bottle I was able to acquire. It is a quart Franklin Farm Dairy-Herman Gerken-Woodlawn, MD. This is a pretty scarce local Woodlawn milk that I have been looking to find for a long time, I got a fantastic deal on it too!


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a rare variant local 1/2 pint Hill Crest Farms Dairy-Woodlawn, MD milk. This is only the second example I have ever seen.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a pint Biemiller's Dairy-O.T. Linthicum-Baltimore, MD. milk. Not an easy to find variation.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a nice, super clean, Highland Farm Dairy Co. Baltimore, MD quart.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a Chestnut Grove Dairy Baltimore, MD. quart. According to the Baltimore Bottle Book, this is a rare bottle.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a neat scrip lettering Gardiner Dairy quart. This dairy was in Baltimore City. This is a pretty tough variant to find. Gardiner goes back pretty early, I would say this probably dates around 1915.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is probably one of the best bottles I was able to get. It is another Gardiner Dairy variant that is super early. I have never seen one this early from the dairy and it is unlisted and I don't think the milk collectors in the club have seen one either. It is pretty beat up but I got it cheap just to have the example. It has the Emper Patented Aug '01 on the base. Any idea on how early? 1905ish?


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice clean pint Montebello Dairy-Chas. F. Swem from Baltimore City.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Central-J. Elmer Howard-Dairy. This one is Baltimore City


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Pleasant Valley Dairy from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a rare one. Howard Farm Dairy from Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a scarce sized Fairfield Dairy 1/2 pint. These are typically only seen in quarter pint sizes.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a rare 1/4 pint Schier milk bottle from Baltimore. Was lucky to find this little guy mixed in someone junk box.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

1/4 pint Spring Lake Dairy from Baltimore. Odd shape on this one.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Quart Snesil Dairy Balto, MD


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Jersey Dairy Co. S. Chester St Baltimore Pint.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Clover Dairy-Waldhauser. I already had this one, so this will go up for sale.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

The only steam soda I bought this year. It is a rare one too. Columbia Bottling Co. Wm Knoche & Co. Baltimore.


----------



## waskey (Mar 6, 2013)

Last bottle, a very cool local deco soda. Tri-County Elkridge, MD.


----------



## hannahevan (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice gets,the Gardiner's cleaned up well!


----------

